# How to convert a lower bitrate MP3 Song to a higher bit rate song?



## ajayritik (Sep 19, 2007)

I have some songs which have a bit rate of 96 Kbps which I want to convert to 320 Kbps. Do we have any software which will do this? Will there be any change in the quality of the song? Generally we observe that if we go from higher to lower it will be ok but if we go from lower to higher then there may be loss of quality. Why is that the most of the older songs are at lesser bit rate like the ones before 90's? Do we have anything like Constant Bit rate and Variable bit rate?


----------



## bajaj151 (Sep 19, 2007)

There will be no change in the quality while converting from lower bit rate to higher....just the size of the song increases....


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 19, 2007)

bajaj can you suggest me the name of the software please!


----------



## User Name (Sep 19, 2007)

super ©


----------



## slugger (Sep 19, 2007)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> I have some songs which have a bit rate of 96 Kbps which I want to convert to 320 Kbps. Do we have any software which will do this? Will there be any change in the quality of the song?


u will be *wasting disk space* by converting songs encoded in 96kbps into 320 kbps and will *not get any improvement in sound qualtiy AT ALL*



			
				ajayritik said:
			
		

> Generally we observe that if we go from higher to lower it will be ok


*says who?* 



			
				ajayritik said:
			
		

> but if we go from lower to higher then there may be loss of quality.


d00d der is sum sirius concept-clearing u need to undergo  



			
				ajayritik said:
			
		

> Why is that the most of the older songs are at lesser bit rate like the ones before 90's?


 u have a file dat was encoded in mp3 format *before 90's*  



			
				ajayritik said:
			
		

> Do we have anything like Constant Bit rate and Variable bit rate?


*Constant bitrate*

*Variable bitrate*

let me tell u y ur concept of bitrate and encodin r so fatally flawed

bitrate indicates d qty of data a sound file will keep per second of file

if a a file has been encoded @320kbps(CBR) it means that data related to each second of file has been alloted a space of 320kb
so d encoder software will will keep only those data that r absoultely imp and fills up the 320kb alloted to it

now if u encode it it in 96kbps it means dat it has lesser space to keep d song data and inorder to keep d most relevant data related to d second of the song it will chuck out more details of data related to song dis data dat is lost is lost *permanently*

now even if u convert d 96kbps song to 320kbps, it will not improve d song qlty bcos dat extra detail (which determines d qlty of song) which was lost while converting it to 96kbps is lost forever
so it will make no difference @ all



			
				ajayritik said:
			
		

> Generally we observe that if we go from higher to lower it will be ok


 take a WAV file and first encode it usin a bitrate of 320kbps and den encode it in a bitrate of 32kbps

den tell me wat u find in d sound qlty of each

well for encoding purposes use *dBPOWERAMP*

it is d swiss army knife of audio encoding

*dBPOWERAMP
supports almost all audio formats through the use of plugins*


----------



## Josan (Sep 19, 2007)

@ajayritik ,why you wana change 96 bit to 320? , i mean it will b just a waste of time and space ,


----------



## bajaj151 (Sep 19, 2007)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> bajaj can you suggest me the name of the software please!




there are many such as cdmaster32,Mp3go128 etc....
but I think..you are just wasting your time and space......


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 19, 2007)

I got a collection of songs which were at lower bit rate as mentioned earlier when I asked my friend if he has a higher bit rate songs he said no but suggested that I can use software to convert to a higher bit rate without loss in quality. I was not sure about how we can convert a lower bit rate song to a higher bit rate song and still improve the quality. I was skepticak about it. My point is reemphazized by slugger also. Earlier even I used to prefer 128 Kbps over 320 Kbps coz I felt there wasnt much difference in quality however the size would be almost double for the latter. But off late I prefer higher bit rate songs. Most of the latest songs I'm able to get at 320 Kbps. But there are some old songs which are at 128 Kbps rate which I want in 320 Kbps.


----------



## raksrules (Sep 19, 2007)

All said and done..
DO NOT convert you lower bitrate songs to Higher Bitrate. You will be just consuming more space for the songs without ANY gain in quality. In case you have say Song1 in 128Kbps and want the same song in 320Kbps then search the net or P2P sites for the song/album or get an audio CD which containts the song and rip it in a 320Kbps MP3 file.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah, In a nutshell,when you decrease the bit rate of a song,some data is lost.There is no way to bring it back. i.e.Once you have decresed the bit rate,there is no way to undo it.


----------



## Blackheart (Mar 25, 2008)

So if i bought the CD would i be able to convert the ripped tracks into 320kbps? i heard that CD quality is 128? So if what you're saying is true and say the cd quality is 128 then i wouldn't be able to get any better quality than what i have? However if it's NOT true, what software would i be able to get to convert the quality?

P.S. I'm fairly new to all of this.... so please just looking for help


----------



## slugger (Mar 25, 2008)

128-160kbps is generally considered CD qtly sound, provided i has been ripped from a higher bitrate

as i had mentioned above use dBpoweramp for ur conversion needs


----------



## legolas (Mar 25, 2008)

192 kbps is the best compromise.
check this link to see if it helps
*forums.qj.net/f-ipod-and-itunes-217/t-guide-how-to-use-itunes-to-convert-music-114156.html


----------



## alok4best (Mar 25, 2008)

ajayritik said:


> I have some songs which have a bit rate of 96 Kbps which I want to convert to 320 Kbps. Do we have any software which will do this? Will there be any change in the quality of the song? Generally we observe that if we go from higher to lower it will be ok but if we go from lower to higher then there may be loss of quality. Why is that the most of the older songs are at lesser bit rate like the ones before 90's? Do we have anything like Constant Bit rate and Variable bit rate?



Few Facts... 1. U will loose quality when u go from High Bitrate to a lower bitrate. 2. U wont gain any quality if u go from Low Bitrate to Higher bitrate..In addition u will loose ur precious hard disk space.   If u still want to proceed with the conversion, u can use DBAmp music converter, available for free.


----------



## chesss (Mar 26, 2008)

@slugger nice post 
One technical question -

if encoding a 128kpbs file to a 320kbps filewhat data is 'filled'  in?
i.e in the 128kpbs file each second will contain 128kb of 'data', but what will the 320 kbps file contain ? 128kbps of 'music' data' + what?? 

I guess it would be left  'empty' (if that's possible) , but wouldn't it lead to loss in qualtiy??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 26, 2008)

alok4best said:


> Few Facts... 1. U will loose quality when u go from High Bitrate to a lower bitrate. 2. U wont gain any quality if u go from Low Bitrate to Higher bitrate..In addition u will loose ur precious hard disk space.   If u still want to proceed with the conversion, u can use DBAmp music converter, available for free.


one more thing: when it comes to lossy codecs, you will actually LOOSE QUALITY when you convert a 96kbps file to a 320 kbps file.

Audio encoding works differently than you think.

read this for some partial understanding of lossy audio encoding.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lossy_encoding


----------



## kalpik (Mar 26, 2008)

^^ Yeah.. No one mentioned this! You will actually LOOSE quality if you try to change bitrate (either ways). The process is called transcoding, and it will always loose quality.


----------



## legolas (Mar 26, 2008)

^ ^ ahah transcoding, thanks! -> it suggests a loss in the quality when transferred from a lossy version of an audio to another, no matter what the bit rate is, I mean, from higher to lower bit rate or the other way round.

Therefore, the best way to obtain the desired bit rate with out any inconsistency and detectable deduction in quality perception vice is to have a lossless format (flac, wav) and then convert it to desired format at the desired bit rate. 

Thanks for reminding this. I havn't thought about this in a while!!


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 26, 2008)

^Transcoding is ebil!.
Its the last thing you wanna do with your audio.


----------



## slugger (Mar 26, 2008)

@chesss
the fact that a song has been encoded at 320kbps means that 320 kb of HDD space has been allocated for storing data correspondig to each second of the song. weather you fill up the space fully with data or not, 320 kb will still be alloted.


----------



## legolas (Mar 26, 2008)

chesss said:


> I guess it would be left  'empty' (if that's possible) , but wouldn't it lead to loss in qualtiy??


Its not entirely true. Its close to the concept of over sampling how conversion from lower to higher bit rates would be performed (or in the simplest cases, just over sampling).


----------



## parthbarot (Mar 26, 2008)

To do encoding at your desired bitrate, you need to rip it from AudioCD...
In that only you can choose bitrate... otherwise converting from mo3 , you cant get higher bitrate then the one of source file!

Or you can use hardware encoders to do that, which is too expensive ,so get it via original Audio CD.

Paarth.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 26, 2008)

And if you feel the quality is not good enough for your ears, concider using WavPack hybrid ripping for your audio cds. It creats a small ~340kbps lossy file and a larger "correction" file that makes the lossy file lossless by adding more data. This way, you can store the pair on a backup media, and the lossy file on the HDD. You can then easily switch between lossy and lossless


----------

